# Sugarbush 3/17 pow!



## billski (Mar 18, 2016)

qq


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2016)

WTF.  The title says Sugarbush and yuo talk about Magic.  Do you even know what you are talking about?


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 18, 2016)

Still drunk


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sugarbush is reporting 2". Probably mostly at higher elevation. Stowe is reporting 1" at the base & 5" at the summit. Jay 3"-5" at the summit.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 18, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Still drunk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


That or he's dyslexic, lol, billski wrote "Mountain Magic" not Magic Mountain!


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2016)

For the
 undereducated, Mountain magic is  unforecasted accumulating snow.  Easy to overlook the caps with so many single women in the club lodge!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 18, 2016)

pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2016)

While you guys are whining over semantics, its dumping fluff off and on all afternoon.  4-6" forecast tonight.   back to the lodge later for wine, women and song! Whine on!


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2016)

No pics until I get to a landline. Having too much fun!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

We don't need no god damn pics. Just be careful Billski, those women will kill you.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Mar 19, 2016)

Driest  all  year ??? Please  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2016)

He does not even really ski, so the women are not real either.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2016)

sfaf


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2016)

billski said:


> 159681482&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" />159681482&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="480" height="360">


Great comeback. Wish I thought of that one!


----------



## benski (Mar 20, 2016)

billski said:


> 159681482&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" />159681482&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="480" height="360">



Video just shows a broken picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2016)

fixed it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2016)

Yup fixed it!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2016)

billski said:


> sfaf



Barely 2" of snow on aloud and icy base, not worth calling it *pow!* in the thread title.....


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow that looks and sounds pretty awful underneath.  I'm sure it was a lot of fun though, decent ski days have been hard to come by this season.


----------



## benski (Mar 22, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Barely 2" of snow on aloud and icy base, not worth calling it *pow!* in the thread title.....


By this seasons standards it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

